# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  المذهب الزيدي هل هو شيعي متسنن أم سني متشيع أم ماذا ؟

## زايد بن زايد

السلام عليكم ،،،

الأخوة الأفاضل ،،

هل المذهب الزيدي هو شيعي متسنن أم سني متشيع أم ماذا ؟
ما هو أفضل وصف في رأيكم لهذا المذهب .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الزيدية .. نظرات في العقيدة والتاريخ

28/03/2007
من المقولات المشهورة أكاديمياً القول بأن الزيدية: هم أقرب فرق الشيعة إلى أهل السنة، وهي مقولة صائبة إلى حد كبير، إذا أريد بلقب "أهل السنة" مدلوله العام، وهو الذي..



























من المقولات المشهورة أكاديمياً القول بأن الزيدية: هم أقرب فرق الشيعة إلى أهل السنة، وهي مقولة صائبة إلى حد كبير، إذا أريد بلقب "أهل السنة" مدلوله العام، وهو الذي يدخل فيه كل من أثبت الخلافة للخلفاء الراشدين  أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي  – رضوان الله عليهم جميعاً –.
ويثبت أكثر الزيدية الخلافة وفق هذا الترتيب، ويرون أن  أبا بكر وعمر  إماما عدل، إلا أن علياً – وفقاً لمعتقدهم - كان أولى بالخلافة منهما، من غير أن يبطلوا ولايتهما، فمذهبهم جواز ولاية المفضول - المستجمع شرائط الإمامة - مع وجود الفاضل .
وهذا الموقف من الشيخين  أبي بكر وعمر  – رضي الله عنهما – هو الذي شكل نقطة الافتراق بينهم وبين الرافضة. حيث يذكر الإمام  الذهبي  في "سير أعلام النبلاء" عن  عيسى بن يونس  أنه قال: " جاءت الرافضة زيداً، فقالوا: تبرأ من  أبي بكر وعمر  حتى ننصرك، قال: بل أتولاهما. قالوا: إذا نرفضك، فمن ثم قيل لهم: الرافضة. وأما الزيدية، فقالوا بقوله، وحاربوا معه "، وانتسبوا إليه .
ترجمة زيد بن علي 
هو  زيد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب  - رضي الله عنه – أبو الحسين الهاشمي العلوي المدني أخو  أبي جعفر الباقر  . ولد سنة 75هـ، وتتلمذ على أخيه الأكبر  الباقر ، وعلى يد  واصل بن عطاء  الغزال شيخ المعتزلة، ورئيسهم، ومنه اقتبس الاعتزال، وتبعه أصحابه فأضحى كلهم معتزلة.
وجرت بينه وبين أخيه  الباقر  مناظرات ينكر عليه فيها تتلمذه على يد  واصل بن عطاء المعتزلي ، بسبب أقواله التي يرى  الباقر  مخالفتها لمذهبه، كقوله: بجواز الخطأ على  علي  - رضي الله عنه - في قتاله أصحاب الجمل، وقوله في القدر: وأن الإنسان يخلق فعله، وقوله: بأن من شرط الإمام الخروج على أئمة الجور، فمن لم يخرج لا يعد إماماً؛ حتى قال  الباقر لزيد  يوماً: على مقتضى مذهبك: والدك ( علي زين العابدين ) ليس بإمام؛ فإنه لم يخرج قط، ولا تعرّض للخروج .
قال عنه الذهبي: " وكان ذا علم وجلالة وصلاح .. وفد على متولي العراق يوسف بن عمر، فأحسن جائزته، ثم رُدَّ، فأتاه قوم من الكوفة، فقالوا: ارجع نبايعك، فما يوسف بشيء، فأصغى إليهم وعسكر، فبرز لحربه عسكر يوسف، فقُتل في المعركة، ثم صُلب أربع سنين ". وكان مقتله زمن  هشام بن عبد الملك  الأموي، ليلة الجمعة لخمس بقين من محرم سنة اثنتين وعشرين ومائة من الهجرة النبوية.
ويُنسب إلى  زيد  كتب، أشهرها كتاب المجموع في الحديث، وكتاب المجموع في الفقه، وهما كتاب واحد اسمه المجموع الكبير، رواهما عنه تلميذه  أبو خالد عمرو بن خالد الواسطي الهاشمي  الذي مات في الربع الثالث من القرن الثاني للهجرة .
خلفاء زيد وعلماء الزيدية 
وقد خلف  زيداً  من بعد ابنه  يحيى  المولود سنة سبع وتسعين، حيث سار على درب والده في قتال الأمويين، فمضى إلى خراسان، واجتمعت عليه جماعة كثيرة، قاتل بهم حتى قتله أميرها. وذلك سنة ست وعشرين ومائة في خلافة  الوليد بن يزيد بن عبد الملك الأُموي .
وفُوِّض الأمر بعد  يحيى  إلى  محمد وإبراهيم  ابني  عبد الله بن الحسن بن علي  حيث خرج  محمد  المعروف - بالنفس الزكية – في المدينة، فقتله عاملها  عيسى بن ماهان ، وخرج  إبراهيم  من بعده بالبصرة، فكان مقتله فيها بأمر من المنصور .
وظهر أمر الزيدية بعد ذلك بخراسان على يد صاحبهم: ناصر الأطروش (230 ـ 304هـ) ، الذي طلبته الدولة، فاختفى، واعتزل الأمر، وصار إلى بلاد الديلم والجبل، فوجدهم على الكفر، ولم يدينوا بدين الإسلام بعد؛ فدعاهم إلى الإسلام على مذهب  زيد بن علي  فدانوا بذلك، ونشؤوا عليه . وبقي أمر الزيدية في تلك البلاد ظاهراً.
وأقام دولة الزيدية في اليمن الهادي إلى الحق  يحيى بن الحسين بن القاسم  (245ـ 298هـ)، فكان ممن حارب القرامطة فيها، وله أتباع عرفوا باسم "الهادوية" منتشرين في اليمن والحجاز وما والاها.
موقفهم من الإمامة 
يعتقد الزيدية بوجوب أن يكون الإمام عدلا مصلحاً مجتهدا يساوي الرعية بنفسه، ويقوم على مصالحهم، ويرعى شأنهم، ويرون أن لا ولاية لظالم، بل يجب الخروج عليه، ومنازعته سلطانه، وعلى هذا الأساس خرج  زيد بن علي . ويرون – أي الزيدية - أن أهل البيت النبوي أحق بالخلافة من غيرهم، وأن الخلافة هي في  علي  ومن بعده  الحسن ، ومن بعده  الحسين ، ثم في أولاد  الحسن والحسين  ممن توفرت فيه الشروط المعتبرة، من الشجاعة والعلم والاجتهاد، فمن حاز الإمامة بالسيف منهم فقد وجبت بيعته، وعظمت على الناس طاعته .
عقائد الزيدية 
عقائد الزيدية لا تختلف كثيرا عن عقائد المعتزلة، إذ قالوا: بخلق القرآن، ونفوا علو الله على خلقه، واستواءه على عرشه، وأولوا الصفات الخبرية كالمجيء والنزول والعينين، ونفوا أن يكون الله خالقاً لأفعال العباد، وقالوا بأن العباد خالقون لأفعالهم، خيراً كانت أم شراً، وأوجبوا اتباع آل البيت النبوي، وقالوا: أن من خرج عن دائرتهم فدينه مرذول، وإسلامه مدخول. وحكموا بكفر أصحاب الكبائر في الآخرة وخلودهم في النار، وقالوا: إن صاحب الكبيرة في الدنيا في منزلة بين المنزلتين، لا يقال مؤمن، ولا يقال كافر، بل هو فاسق عاص . ونفوا الشفاعة لأهل الكبائر، وأنكروا رؤية المؤمنين ربهم يوم القيامة .
ولا يؤمن الزيدية بالرجعة، ولا بالمهدي المنتظر، ولا يرى عامتهم عصمة أئمة أهل البيت، ويستنكرون القول بأن الله تظهر له أمور كانت خافية فيغير قدره، وهي نظرية البداء التي قال بها المختار الثقفي، حيث إن الزيدية تقرر أن علم الله قديم غير متغير، وكل شيء مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ . كما أنهم في الفروع على مذهب الإمام  أبي حنيفة النعمان  إلا في اليسير من الفروع وافقوا فيه الشافعية والشيعة الجعفرية . وجوزوا خروج إمامين في قطرين، يستجمعان خصال الإمامة، ويكون كل واحد منهما واجب الطاعة.
فرق الزيدية 
وافترقت الزيدية - كغيرها من الفرق - إلى مذاهب متعددة، فمن فرقها:
1. الجارودية أصحاب:  أبي الجارود زياد بن أبي زياد  الذين زعموا: أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نصّ على  علي  - رضي الله عنه - بالوصف دون التسمية؛ وهو الإمام بعده. والناس قصّروا؛ حيث لم يتعرفوا عليه بالوصف.
2. السليمانية: أصحاب  سليمان بن جرير ، وكان يقول: إن الإمامة شورى فيما بين الخلق، ويصح أن تنعقد بعقد رجلين من خيار المسلمين، وإنها تصح في المفضول، مع وجود الأفضل. وأثبت إمامة  أبي بكر وعمر  - رضي الله عنهما - حقاً اجتهادياً باختيار الأمة. وربما كان يقول: إن الأمة أخطأت في البيعة لهما مع وجود  علي  - رضي الله عنه - خطأً لا يبلغ درجة الفسق، وذلك الخطأ: خطأ اجتهادي. غير أنه طعن في  عثمان  رضي الله عنه.
3- الصالحية والبترية: فالصالحية:أصحاب  الحسن بن صالح بن حي  والبترية: أصحاب كثير النوى الأبتر. وهما متفقان في المذهب. وقولهما في الإمامة كقول السليمانية؛ إلا أنهم توقفتا في أمر  عثمان  - رضي الله عنه -، وأما  علي ؛ فهو – عندهم - أفضل الناس بعد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأولاهم بالإمامة، لكنه سلّم الأمر لهم راضياً، وفوض إليهم الأمر طائعاً، وترك حقه راغباً. فنحن راضون بما رضي، وهم الذين جوزوا: إمامة المفضول، وتأخير الأفضل؛ إذا كان الأفضل راضياً بذلك.
وقالوا: إن من شهر سيفه من أولاد  الحسن والحسين  - رضي الله عنهما - وكان: عالماً، زاهداً، شجاعاً؛ فهو الإمام .

http://articles.islamweb.net/media/i...icle&id=138555

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ينظر هذا الموضوع للفائدة:

*مقولة : ( الزيدية هم أقرب الناس إلى أهل السنة ) هل هي صحيحة أم لا ؟*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الزيدية





 إعداد الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي

 
التعريف:
    الزيدية إحدى فرق الشيعة (*) ، نسبتها ترجع إلى مؤسسها زيد بن علي زين العابدين      الذي صاغ نظرية شيعية في السياسة والحكم، وقد جاهد من أجلها وقتل في سبيلها،      وكان يرى صحة إمامة أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان رضي الله عنهم جميعاً، ولم يقل أحد      منهم بتكفير أحد من الصحابة ومن مذهبهم جواز إمامة المفضول مع وجود الأفضل.     (1)

التأسيس وأبرز الشخصيات:

    •      ترجع الزيدية إلى زيد بن علي زين العابدين بن الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما      (80ـ122هـ/698ـ740م)، قاد ثورة شيعية في العراق ضد الأمويين أيام هشام بن عبد      الملك، فقد دفعه أهل الكوفة لهذا الخروج ثم ما لبثوا أن تخلوا عنه وخذلوه عندما      علموا بأنه لا يتبرأ من الشيخين أبي بكر وعمر ولا يلعنهما، بل يترضى عنهما،      فاضطر لمقابلة جيش الأمويين وما معه سوى 500 فارس حيث أصيب بسهم في جبهته أدى      إلى وفاته عام 122هـ.

    ـ تنقل في البلاد الشامية والعراقية باحثاً عن العلم أولاً وعن حق أهل البيت في      الإمامة ثانياً، فقد كان تقيًّا ورعاً عالماً فاضلاً مخلصاً شجاعاً وسيماً      مهيباً مُلمًّا بكتاب الله وبسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

    ـ تلقى العلم والرواية عن أخيه الأكبر محمد الباقر الذي يعد أحد الأئمة الاثني      عشر عند الشيعة الإمامية .

    ـ اتصل بواصل بن عطاء رأس المعتزلة وتدارس معه العلوم، فتأثر به وبأفكاره التي      نقل بعضها إلى الفكر الزيدي، وإن كان هناك من ينكر وقوع هذا التتلمذ، وهناك من      يؤكد وقوع الاتصال دون التأثر .

    ـ يُنسب إليه كتاب المجموع في الحديث، و كتاب المجموع في الفقه، وهما كتاب واحد      اسمه المجموع الكبير، رواهما عنه تلميذه أبو خالد عمرو بن خالد الواسطي الهاشمي      الذي مات في الربع الثالث من القرن الثاني للهجرة .

    •      أما ابنه يحيى بن زيد فقد خاض المعارك مع والده، لكنه تمكن من الفرار إلى      خراسان حيث لاحقته سيوف الأمويين فقتل هناك سنة 125هـ .

    •      فُوِّض الأمر بعد يحيى إلى محمد وإبراهيم .

    ـ خرج محمد بن عبد الله الحسن بن علي (المعروف بالنفس الزكية) بالمدينة فقتله      عاملها عيسى بن ماهان .

    ـ وخرج من بعده أخوه إبراهيم بالبصرة فكان مقتله فيها بأمر من المنصور .

    •      أحمد بن عيسى بن زيد ـ حفيد مؤسس الزيدية ـ أقام بالعراق، وأخذ عن تلاميذ أبي      حنيفة فكان ممن أثرى هذا المذهب (*) وعمل على تطويره .

    •      من علماء الزيدية القاسم بن إبراهيم الرسي بن عبد الله بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي      طالب رضي الله عنهما (170ـ242هـ) تشكلت له طائفة زيدية عرفت باسم القاسمية .

    •      جاء من بعده حفيده الهادي إلى الحق يحيى بن الحسين بن القاسم (245ـ298هـ) الذي      عقدت له الإمامة باليمن فكان ممن حارب القرامطة فيها، كما تشكلت له فرقة زيدية      عرفت باسم الهادوية منتشرة في اليمن والحجاز وما والاها .

    •      ظهر للزيدية في بلاد الديلم وجيلان إمام حسيني هو أبو محمد الحسن بن علي بن      الحسن بن زيد بن عمر بن الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما والملقب بالناصر الكبير      (230 ـ 304هـ) وعرف باسم الأطروش، فقد هاجر هذا الإمام إلى هناك داعياً إلى      الإسلام على مقتضى المذهب الزيدي فدخل فيه خلق كثير صاروا زيديين ابتداء .

    •      ومنهم الداعي الآخر صاحب طبرستان الحسن بن زيد بن محمد بن إسماعيل بن زيد بن      الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما ، الذي تكونت له دولة زيدية جنوب بحر الخزر سنة      250هـ .

    •      وقد عرف من أئمتهم محمد بن إبراهيم بن طباطبا، الذي بعث بدعاته إلى الحجاز ومصر      واليمن والبصرة . ومن شخصياتهم البارزة كذلك مقاتل بن سليمان، ومحمد بن نصر .      ومنهم أبو الفضل بن العميد والصاحب بن عباد وبعض أمراء بني بويه .

    •      استطاع الزيدية في اليمن استرداد السلطة من الأتراك إذ قاد الإمام يحيى بن      منصور بن حميد الدين ثورة ضد الأتراك عام 1322هـ وأسس دولة زيدية استمرت حتى      سبتمبر عام 1962م حيث قامت الثورة اليمنية وانتهى بذلك حكم الزيود ولكن لا زال      اليمن معقل الزيود ومركز ثقلهم .

    •      خرجت عن الزيدية ثلاث فرق طعن بعضها في الشيخين، كما مال بعضها عن القول بإمامة      المفضول، وهذه الفرق هي:

    ـ الجارودية: أصحاب أبي الجارود زياد بن أبي زياد .

    ـ الصالحية: أصحاب الحسن بن صالح بن حي .

    ـ البترية: أصحاب كثير النوى الأبتر .

    ـ الفرقتان الصالحية والبترية متفقتان ومتماثلتان في الآراء .

الأفكار والمعتقدات:

    •      يُجيزون الإمامة في كل أولاد فاطمة، سواء أكانوا من نسل الإمام الحسن أم من نسل      الإمام الحسين ـ رضي الله عنهما .

    ـ الإمامة لديهم ليست بالنص، إذ لا يشترط فيها أن ينص الإمام السابق على الإمام      اللاحق، بمعنى أنها ليست وراثية بل تقوم على البيعة(*)، فمن كان من أولاد فاطمة      وفيه شروط الإمامة كان أهلاً لها .

    ـ يجوز لديهم وجود أكثر من إمام واحد في وقت واحد في قطرين مختلفين .

    ـ تقول الزيدية بالإمام المفضول مع وجود الأفضل إذ لا يُشترط أن يكون الإمام      أفضل الناس جميعاً بل من الممكن أن يكون هناك للمسلمين إمام على جانب من الفضل      مع وجود من هو أفضل منه على أن يرجع إليه في الأحكام ويحكم بحكمه في القضايا      التي يدلي برأيه فيها .

    •      معظم الزيدية المعاصرين يُقرُّون خلافة أبي بكر وعمر، ولا يلعنونهما كما تفعل      فرق الشيعة (*)، بل يترضون عنهما، إلا أن الرفض بدأ يغزوهم - بواسطة الدعم      الإيراني - ، ويحاول جعلهم غلاة مثله .

    •      يميلون إلى الاعتزال فيما يتعلق بذات الله، والاختيار في الأعمال . ومرتكب      الكبيرة (*) يعتبرونه في منـزلة بين المنـزلتين كما تقول المعتزلة.

    •      يرفضون التصوف رفضاً قاطعاً .

    •      يخالفون الشيعة في زواج المتعة ويستنكرونه .

    •      يتفقون مع الشيعة في زكاة الخمس وفي جواز التقية إذا لزم الأمر .

    •      هم متفقون مع أهل السنة بشكل كامل في العبادات والفرائض سوى اختلافات قليلة في      الفروع مثل:

    ـ قولهم "حي على خير العمل" في الأذان على الطريقة الشيعية .

    ـ صلاة الجنازة لديهم خمس تكبيرات .

    ـ يرسلون أيديهم في الصلاة .

    ـ صلاة العيد تصح فرادى وجماعة .

    ـ يعدون صلاة التروايح جماعة بدعة .

    ـ يرفضون الصلاة خلف الفاجر .

    ـ فروض الوضوء عشرة بدلاً من أربعة عند أهل السنة(*).

    •      باب الاجتهاد (*) مفتوح لكل من يريد الاجتهاد، ومن عجز عن ذلك قلد، وتقليد أهل      البيت أولى من تقليد غيرهم .

    •      يقولون بوجوب الخروج على الإمام الظالم الجائر ولا تجب طاعته .

    •      لا يقولون بعصمة الأئمة عن الخطأ . كما لا يغالون في رفع أئمتهم على غرار ما      تفعله معظم فرق الشيعة (*) الأخرى .

    ـ لكن بعض المنتسبين للزيدية قرروا العصمة لأربعة فقط من أهل البيت هم علي      وفاطمة والحسن والحسين ـ رضي الله عنهم جميعاً .

    •      لا يوجد عندهم مهدي منتظر .

    •      يستنكرون نظرية البداء (*) التي قال بها المختار الثقفي، حيث إن الزيدية تقرر      أن علم الله أزلي قديم غير متغير وكل شيء مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ .

    •      قالوا بوجوب الإيمان بالقضاء والقدر (*) مع اعتبار الإنسان حراً مختاراً في      طاعة الله أو عصيانه، ففصلوا بذلك بين الإرادة وبين المحبة أو الرضا وهو رأي      أهل البيت من الأئمة .

•      مصادر الاستدلال عندهم كتاب الله، ثم سنة رسول الله، ثم القياس (*) ومنه      الاستحسان (*) والمصالح المرسلة (*)، ثم يجيء بعد ذلك العقل (*)، فما يقر العقل      صحته وحسنه يكون مطلوباً وما يقر قبحه يكون منهياً عنه .

    وقد ظهر من بينهم علماء فطاحل أصبحوا من أهل السنة (*)، سلَفِيُو المنهج (*)      والعقيدة أمثال: ابن الوزير وابن الأمير الشوكاني .

الجذور الفكرية والعقائدية:

    •      يتمسكون بالعديد من القضايا التي يتمسك بها الشيعة كأحقية أهل البيت في      الخلافة(*) وتفضيل الأحاديث الواردة عنهم على غيرها، وتقليدهم، وزكاة الخمس،      فالملامح الشيعية واضحة في مذهبهم على الرغم من اعتدالهم عن بقية فرق الشيعة .

    •      تأثر الزيدية بالمعتزلة فانعكست اعتزالية واصل بن عطاء عليهم وظهر هذا جلياً في      تقديرهم للعقل(*) وإعطائه أهمية كبرى في الاستدلال، إذ يجعلون له نصيباً وافراً      في فهم العقائد وفي تطبيق أحكام الشريعة وفي الحكم بحسن الأشياء وقبحها(*)      فضلاً عن تحليلاتهم للجبر(*) والاختيار ومرتكب الكبيرة(*) والخلود في النار .

    •      أخذ أبو حنيفة عن زيد، كما أن حفيداً لزيد وهو أحمد بن عيسى بن زيد قد أخذ عن      تلاميذ أبي حنيفة في العراق، وقد تلاقي المذهبان الحنفي السُّني والزيدي الشيعي      في العراق أولاً، وفي بلاد ما وراء النهر ثانياً مما جعل التأثر والتأثير      متبادلاً بين الطرفين.

الانتشار ومواقع النفوذ:

    •      قامت دولة للزيدية أسسها الحسن بن زيد سنة 250هـ في أرض الديلم وطبرستان .

    •      كما أن الهادي إلى الحق أقام دولة ثانية لها في اليمن في القرن الثالث الهجري .

    •      انتشرت الزيدية في سواحل بلاد الخزر وبلاد الديلم وطبرستان وجيلان شرقاً،      وامتدت إلى الحجاز ومصر غرباً وتركزت في أرض اليمن.

ويتضح مما سبق:
    أن الزيدية إحدى فرق الشيعة(*) ، ولصلاتهم القديمة بالمعتزلة تأثروا بكثير من      أفكارهم ومعتقداتهم إلا أن المذهب(*) الزيدي في الفروع لا يخرج عن إطار مدارس      الفقه(*) الإسلامي ومذاهبه، ومواطن الاختلاف بين الزيدية والسنة في مسائل      الفروع لا تكاد تذكر.

         ------------------------------------------------
مراجع للتوسع:
    ـ تأثير المعتزلة في الخوارج والشيعة ، عبداللطيف الحفظي .
    ـ الزيدية ، إسماعيل الأكوع .
    ـ فرق معاصرة تنتسب إلى الإسلام ، د . غالب عواجي .
    ـ الإمام زيد، محمد أبو زهرة ـ دار الفكر العربي ـ القاهرة.
    ـ تاريخ المذاهب الإسلامية، محمد أبو زهرة ـ دار الفكر العربي ـ القاهرة.
    ـ تاريخ الفرق الزيدية، د.فضيلة عبد ربِّ الأمير الشامي ـ مطبعة الآداب، النجف      ـ العراق ـ 1394هـ/1974م.
    ـ إسلام بلا مذاهب، د. مصطفى الشكعة ـ الدار المصرية للطباعة والنشر ـ بيروت.
    ـ الفَرْق بين الفِرق، عبد القادر بن طاهر البغدادي.
    ـ الفِصَل في الأهواء والملل والنحل، ابن حزم.
    ـ الملل والنحل، محمد بن عبد الكريم الشهرستاني.
    ـ تلخيص الشافي، أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسن الطوسي.
    ـ الكامل في التاريخ، عز الدين أبو الحسن الملقب بابن الأثير.

    -----------------------------------------
(1) الذين بايعوا زيداً بن علي كانوا ـ حسب رواية الفرق بين      الفرق ـ خمسة عشر ألف رجل من أهل الكوفة، فلما طلبوا من زيد بن علي أن يتبرأ من      أبي بكر وعمر ولم يقبل خرجوا عليه وتفرقوا عنه وقالوا بقول الرافضة ـ تكفير أبي      بكر وعمر ـ ولم يبق مع زيد من أتباعه إلا مائتا رجل، وفي كتاب ضحى الإسلام      لأحمد أمين أن أتباع زيد كانوا أربعين ألفًا، تفرقوا عنه ولم يبق معه إلا ثلث      مائة أو أقل.



http://www.saaid.net/feraq/mthahb/4.htm

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t138470/

----------


## الشريف محمد الحارثي

سُئل الشيخ *مقبل بن هادي الوادعي* رحمه الله عن الزيدية  فقال : هم بعيدون عن السنة ، ثم ذكر مقولة : *ائتني بزيدي صغير أخرج لك منه رافضياً كبيراً* . 
(و مما ينبغي أن يعلم أنهم –أي الزيدية-أصبحوا ليسوا بزيدية كما يدّعون ، و لقد أحسن والد محمد بن إسماعيل الأمير إذ يقول :يـدعـون أنـهـم زيـديـة              وهـم عن نـهـجـه بـمـعـزل .

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

رحم الله الشيخ مقبل... فالزيدية لا هم شيعة متسننون ولا سنيون متشيعون. والجمع بين الوصفين في رجل من النقيضين  الذين لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان، والتوسع يا إخواني في هذا مدعاةٌ إلى تمييه الدين وتمييعه ووسم اهل الوسط السلفيين بالتشدد، وقد جرنا التساهل في مثل هذه الاوصاف إلى تبني اطروحة آثمة جرت على اهل السنة صدقا وحقا الويلات ونقضت عقد الولاء والبراء في الدين من أساسه وهي دعوة التقريب بين السنة والشيعة ...زعموا؟؟؟؟، وقد كان بعضهم قديما يسمي مرجئة الفقهاء من الحنفية مرجئة أهل السنة؟ ولو فتحنا هذا الباب لأضفنا هذا الوصف إلى كل منحرف عن منهج السلف ممن هو أقرب في اعتقاده إليهم من غيره فصار فيه: معتزلي متسنن، وسني اعتزالي، وجهمي متسنن وسني متجهم... وهكذا فيضيع حينئذ الدين وتُطمس معالمه، وتُهد أركانه، ويسقطُ بنيانه فلا يتميز الخبيث من الطيب، ولا المحق من المبطل... دعوها فإنها آثمةٌ .

----------


## أبو الحسين علي المالكي

الزيدية شيعة ...لا علاقة لهم بأهل السنة و الجماعة ...

----------

